# Worst navy accident ever



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

"This is a lighthouse mate! it's your call ...... allo"
hahahaha


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

Hahahaha lol that's funny


----------



## Iryman (Feb 12, 2012)

outstanding!


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I can believe it. Us yanks can be thickheaded. Even the rebel south.


----------



## -SRS-45- (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm fairly sure this was an actual incident


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

hahahahahahahahahahahahaahahhaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

